# Question about drive cloning using JMFS Live CD



## jhill1977 (Feb 19, 2007)

I have a TiVo HD that I upgraded to a 2TB internal drive last fall using the JMFS tools. I now suspect that my drive might be on it's way out. Is there a way to clone my existing 2tb TiVO drive to a 2nd 2tb drive and keep my cable card pairing, recorded shows, and season pass info. Will the JMFS utility allow me to accomplish this, or is there another utility I could use to accomplish this?

Thanks in advance...

Justin


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Just use jmfs like before...


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jhill1977 said:


> I have a TiVo HD that I upgraded to a 2TB internal drive last fall using the JMFS tools. I now suspect that my drive might be on it's way out. Is there a way to clone my existing 2tb TiVO drive to a 2nd 2tb drive and keep my cable card pairing, recorded shows, and season pass info. Will the JMFS utility allow me to accomplish this, or is there another utility I could use to accomplish this?
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> Justin


You need to use

dd

or one of its variants to do a byte for byte copy.

jmfs uses one of those variants to do the copying which is the first step in what it does when it copies and expands by partition addition, so it should work just fine.

You could also burn yourself a copy of the MFS Live cd v1.4 (mfslive.org)

It has

dd

and

dd_rescue

on it, either of which would do the trick (but dd_rescue with the -v option let's you see what's going on).

Also it's handy to have.

You should also download image files and burn them as images of bootable cds with the drive manufacturer's diagnostic software for both drives, and run the long test on both drives.

Do it on the new one first, to make sure it's good, then do the copy, then run it on the old one.


----------

